# found a few today



## Willjo (Apr 10, 2011)

found a couple of points today, one was a killer little arrow point. Arrow point was three quarter inch wide and one and three quarter long.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## dmedd (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice finds Johnny.


----------



## Pointpuller (Apr 10, 2011)

Very nice!!!!  That Pinellas is a killer and the other are fine as well.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 10, 2011)

That is a nice little arrow point!


----------



## smessler34 (Apr 10, 2011)

can i ask were you find such unreal arrowheads? i take my family to vogel state park every year or two and would live to spend a cool morning looking for such a treasure ....very very cool heads you find


----------



## Hut2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Real nice!


----------



## Willjo (Apr 11, 2011)

smessler34 said:


> can i ask were you find such unreal arrowheads? i take my family to vogel state park every year or two and would live to spend a cool morning looking for such a treasure ....very very cool heads you find



Fields and clearcuts, occasionally you can find some that everything hasn't been picked up. There is still some in Florida like that.


----------



## runswithbeer (Apr 11, 2011)

super nice finds johnny


----------



## Al33 (Apr 11, 2011)

Those are really nice ones! Congratulations on a great day lookin' and findin'! Thanks for letting the rest of us admire them.


----------



## Son (Apr 11, 2011)

I agree, that's a fine arrowhead. You done good.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Apr 11, 2011)

Super nice finds! Congrats.


----------



## crowslayer (Oct 11, 2011)

nice points!


----------



## Willjo (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone, It had been a long time since I posted this and almost forgot about them. Found a nice red with white Allendale point last week need to post that one it was really neet.


----------



## Willjo (Oct 11, 2011)

*Candy cane point*

Here is the red and white point I found recientley.


----------



## rydert (Oct 12, 2011)

that is a nice one....cool color


----------



## dtala (Oct 12, 2011)

is that candy cane point heat treated Coastal Plains chert???


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2011)

dtala said:


> is that candy cane point heat treated Coastal Plains chert???





Looks like it, Troy. I`ve seen some like it, and it also looks like the "ricegrain" chert, which is just a color varient of Coastal Plains.


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 12, 2011)

cool Arrowheads always have me thimking about literally touching history! I always wonder what was shot with this arrowhead, was it a deer, buffalo, or maybe another indian or soldier.


----------



## Willjo (Oct 12, 2011)

Troy it is coastal plain chert from the Allendale formation, Brier Creek varity. All these points and the blades you find with them are heattreated.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 13, 2011)

Willjo said:


> Here is the red and white point I found recientley.



Very nice and very unique....Congrats Willjo!!!


----------



## ancienttrails (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice rescues i love those triangles ,found a couple this week after all that rain.


----------



## jcinpc (Oct 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks like it, Troy. I`ve seen some like it, and it also looks like the "ricegrain" chert, which is just a color varient of Coastal Plains.



that rice grained chert, when cooked right is some fine looking rock, theres a bunch in the Gainesville Fl area


----------

